# Last Call and perks by Wyndham?



## RACN22 (Jan 1, 2015)

Still new to all this.
Where do you find the Last Call deals? Can't seem to find them online?
What is perks by Wyndham annual fee? 
If you don't use all your annual points do they roll over to next years points? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## markb53 (Jan 2, 2015)

RACN22 said:


> Still new to all this.
> Where do you find the Last Call deals? Can't seem to find them online?
> What is perks by Wyndham annual fee?
> If you don't use all your annual points do they roll over to next years points?
> Thanks in advance



Last call is part of RCI. Either in the Wyndham/RCI portal or at RCI.com. It is under the search for a vacation tab at the top. 

If you purchase from Wyndham you get Perks by Wyndham free for a year. After that it costs $50 per year unless you are VIP platinum. I didn't think there was anything worth the $50.00. It was mostly discounts on thing I didn't need. 

If you don't use your points they go away. You have two options for that not to happen. If you know before your use year starts, that you are not going to use all your points, you can put them in the credit pool which costs $39. Once in the credit pool they are good for 3 years from the date of deposit. The other option is to deposit them into RCI. Which can be done anytime before the end of your use year. That costs a transaction fee and the points will need to be used within 2 years. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Raquella (Jan 3, 2015)

I agree with markb53 about the Perks. 

We had Perks by Wyndham free for a year and didn't use it. We still get emails about the Perks, but do not pay anything for them. I definitely don't think it is worth $50/year.

We haven't put points into the credit pool with Wyndham, but may do that in the future. We have banked them with RCI, who has more resorts and options, but you do have to pay an additional fee to use them (anywhere from $149 and up, from my experience). 

Also, not all of RCI's resorts are Wyndham quality, so be careful to research resorts and what they're like before you book. Don't assume they're all like the nice Wyndham resorts. We stayed in a "resort" in NH that was okay, but had a lot of issues and was no where near as nice as the other Wyndham properties we've stayed at in the past.


----------



## clotheshorse (Jan 3, 2015)

markb53 said:


> Last call is part of RCI. Either in the Wyndham/RCI portal or at RCI.com. It is under the search for a vacation tab at the top.
> 
> If you purchase from Wyndham you get Perks by Wyndham free for a year. After that it costs $50 per year unless you are VIP platinum. I didn't think there was anything worth the $50.00. It was mostly discounts on thing I didn't need.
> 
> ...



Is there a deadline to put points in the credit pool?   I called last year and was told it was too late and my only option was to deposit them into RCI.  I was looking for this information and cannot find it anywhere.


----------



## puppymommo (Jan 3, 2015)

clotheshorse said:


> Is there a deadline to put points in the credit pool?   I called last year and was told it was too late and my only option was to deposit them into RCI.  I was looking for this information and cannot find it anywhere.



The deadline is December 31, although I wouldn't advise waiting until then. I pooled my 2015 points on December 30, 2014. The main thing is that you have to pool them BEFORE the end of the year.


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 3, 2015)

clotheshorse said:


> Is there a deadline to put points in the credit pool?   I called last year and was told it was too late and my only option was to deposit them into RCI.  I was looking for this information and cannot find it anywhere.



They have to be deposited in the credit pool _before_ your use year begins, and are then good for 3 years from the date of deposit.  That means that it's now too late to deposit 2015 points.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 3, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> They have to be deposited in the credit pool _before_ your use year begins, and are then good for 3 years from the date of deposit.  That means that it's now too late to deposit 2015 points.



Which is why I just deposited my 2017 points. today


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Jan 3, 2015)

ronparise said:


> Which is why I just deposited my 2017 points. today



Ron, Very interesting.  I have not used the credit pool feature yet. 

So, you prefer to pool ahead the 2017 points early and lose your ARP giving you 3 years to use the points from the date of your deposit. 

If you don't use all the points by 2017 then you will have 1 extra year (until 2018) to use them all up.  You can repeat the same process when you get more points in 2018.  

Cynthia T.


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 3, 2015)

Vacationfuntips said:


> Ron, Very interesting.  I have not used the credit pool feature yet.
> 
> So, you prefer to pool ahead the 2017 points early and lose your ARP giving you 3 years to use the points from the date of your deposit.
> 
> ...


I'm betting Ron will have used all of his 2017 pooled points before September 2015....


----------



## ronparise (Jan 3, 2015)

Vacationfuntips said:


> Ron, Very interesting.  I have not used the credit pool feature yet.
> 
> So, you prefer to pool ahead the 2017 points early and lose your ARP giving you 3 years to use the points from the date of your deposit.
> 
> ...



The points I pooled today are good until Jan 3 2018.  I pool this far ahead because I dont have any 2015 or 2016 points left.

 I should have said I pooled all my 2017 points,except what I held back for ARP


----------



## ronparise (Jan 3, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> I'm betting Ron will have used all of his 2017 pooled points before September 2015....



Everything will probably be in reservations before July.  which is why Im still buying in spite of todays high prices. I have about 4 million under contract in transfer. 

Heres where it gets interesting.  Ill pool all 4 million 2015, 2016 and 2017 points 12 million all together  That ought to get me to the end of the year


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 3, 2015)

If you are VIP Gold or Platinum you do get an extension of either 6 or 9 months respectively, to be able to pool your points.  

I routinely do pool them, but it is nice to be able to wait until almost the end of the year to decide.  The other added bonus is that the points expire 3 years from the date of deposit into the pool,  adding it later in the year, gives me a bit farther out in the future to decide what to do with them.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Jan 4, 2015)

ronparise said:


> Everything will probably be in reservations before July.  which is why Im still buying in spite of todays high prices. I have about 4 million under contract in transfer.
> 
> Heres where it gets interesting.  Ill pool all 4 million 2015, 2016 and 2017 points 12 million all together  That ought to get me to the end of the year



Wow!  You manage a lot of points!  The vacation rental business must be amazing!  Try to leave some reservations for the rest of us...:rofl:!!!

Cynthia T.


----------



## Raquella (Jan 4, 2015)

ronparise said:


> The points I pooled today are good until Jan 3 2018.  I pool this far ahead because I dont have any 2015 or 2016 points left.
> 
> I should have said I pooled all my 2017 points,except what I held back for ARP



So, Ron, you pooled your 2017 points this year and that allows you to use them this year through 2018? ((realizing there is so much I don't know...))

I think that was what scootr5 was saying too... Yes or no?


----------



## ronparise (Jan 4, 2015)

Raquella said:


> So, Ron, you pooled your 2017 points this year and that allows you to use them this year through 2018? ((realizing there is so much I don't know...))
> 
> I think that was what scootr5 was saying too... Yes or no?



Yes I can put them in reservations now

There are two reasons to use the credit pool, the one is what they say in the book , ie if you know you wont use all your points in the coming year, you can  push them  into the future  (2 more years) .. The second reason is what I do.  ie pull future use into the present

I haven extended my 2017 much beyond their Dec 31 2017 expiration (only 3 days to Jan 3 2018)   but I get to use them now

Now you know how I make my money... I just bought a 334k contract. When it settles (probably in March Ill pool 3 years worth of points (Im Platinum and get a little extra time)  so Ill have 1mm points top rent  I would expect to make reservations worth at least $6000.   I paid $2000 and my mf for the remaining 10 months of the year will be about $1500 so whats that?  $2500 positive cash flow. ... as Everitt Dirkson useed to say....do it enough and you are talking about real money

bottom line.... the credit pool is a management tool. Theres what I do (which I dont recommend,  by the way, but it helps managing eoy contracts, and if you use the pool you have less worries at the end of the year,,,ie no points should expire unused.


----------



## Raquella (Jan 5, 2015)

Genius. I don't think I'd do it, but it seems like you have a great system down, Ron.

In the meantime, little me is thrilled to be able to use my future points whenever I want in the next three years. Since we only get points every other year, this will be really helpful and save some money possibly since we wouldn't move everything over to RCI. 

Thanks!


----------



## Chicagoshannon (Jan 28, 2015)

If you move points to the credit pool you can no longer deposit those points into RCI, correct?


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 28, 2015)

Chicagoshannon said:


> If you move points to the credit pool you can no longer deposit those points into RCI, correct?




Not directly. What you can do though is make a reservation and then cancel it. The points from the reservation come back as cancelled points, which can be deposited to RCI.


----------

